# LiveMotion 2.0



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 31, 2002)

Does anyone own / used Livemotion 2.0?  I saw it at microcenter, it looks great.  now it has actionscripting.  Flash might loose some users.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 15, 2002)

It's GREAT. I used LiveMotion 1.0 extensively, and I'm not quite sure of what all is new in LiveMotion 2 but from what I could see, it's lookin' good. The move to OS X appears pretty seamless, although previewing animations inside of LiveMotion is a bit slower than 1.0 ... ie. it's not realtime, no matter what, on an iMac G4 with 256 MB of RAM in OS X. However, you can pretty easily use the Preview In... command to switch it to IE, where it runs at normal speed. Other than that little speed problem, it seems great.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

Is the actionscripting the same language as in Flash?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 15, 2002)

That I don't know, sorry...


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 16, 2002)

Yup.

2 or 3 minor differences, but otherwise identical.

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

so... how hard is ActionScripting?  is it harder than Javascript?


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 16, 2002)

Almost identical. Just a slightly different Document Object Model to HTML. LM 2 supports JavaScript too.

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

well... LM1 supports Javascript right?  there is a javascript pop-up box where you can add code... but I could never get it to work.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 16, 2002)

That was javascript when you were exporting to sliced images in auto-generated HTML pages, and it let you write rollover behaviours and event handlers. LM 2's Javascript can be used to controll the Flash swf environment too.

It's really very good.

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

no... not when exporting to html... I think in something called behaviors. I forgot the name, I have not started up livemotion in a while.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 17, 2002)

That was just really simple commands like start and stop on buton-presses. Useless for the purpose of developing complex interactive sites. I've made games like minesweeper, pong and noughts&crosses in Livemotion 2, and theres no way that would have been possible in version 1

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

wow!  I cannot wait to get LM2. I think I can get it for $80 bundled with GoLive 6.0  Maybe it is time for an early B-Day present?


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's the deal I got. Oh so very very nice to be a student...

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

Where did you order the LM2/GL6 bundle?


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 17, 2002)

Through a UK educational distributer. To find an american one, go here.

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

In LM1... when ther was a lot of animation... it would do a crappy job exporting to flash, and even the flash file would have laggy animation. I know flash can handle a lot.  Did anyone else have this problem? if you did... does LM2 fix that prob?  that would be the main reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 18, 2002)

LiveMotion makes it very easy to make an object that will be exported as a bitmap object. I never found vector graphics slow in LM1 exports, unless I accidentally added an effect to a vector object, changing it to a bitmap. Do you think that might be the problem?

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

you know what... I think is just my G4/internet explorer.  When I have had Photoshop, illustrator, Livemotion and 2 browsers open... the animation in IE slows down. even after I quit all the apps.  but after I restart... everything is good to go.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 18, 2002)

I can imagine:


```
/**
 *   Code Block copyright Microsoft Corporation
 *   Internet Explorer 5.1 for Mac OSX
 **/
if (system.appsRunning.manufacturer != 'Microsoft') {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;system.runSlowley();
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;system.crashFrequency += 50;
}
include(secret_functions.h)
sendToBigBrother(getUserCreditCardRecords());
// end
```

Wouldn't put it past them...

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

HEHEHEHE.  the M$ pigs  I know that is what they do.


----------

